# Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?



## kaizr (10. September 2010)

Moin Moin,

ich habe alles durchsucht aber konnte keinen Shop finden wo ich Buttlöffel für weniger als 4 € das Stück bekommen kann bei 40g.

Hat Jemand einen Tipp wo es die zu günstigen konditionen gibt?

vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG Fabian


----------



## Gemini (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

4.00€ bei 40g

Edit: Hoppla, hab das weniger überlesen, dann kennst du die wohl. Sind aber gut verarbeitet finde ich...


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin Moin ,
als gläubiger Buttlöffel Fan würde immer zu denen von Sven raten (siehe Link im Posting von Martin Obelt dort einfach Sven ne Mail schicken dann geht es ) auch wenn sie teurer sind . Sind bei gleichem Gewicht etwas größer und damit flacher . Somit "flattern" sie auch besser und länger was die Lockwirkung erhöht . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## kaizr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Ja wie gesagt, auf der Seite bin ich auch schon gewesen. Also ist es quasi nicht möglich für weniger geld die gleichbleibende Qualität zu bekommen?

Weil 4 € aufwärts sind ja schon eine Menge Geld.

vielen Dank


----------



## kaizr (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Ich bin kein PFennigfuchser, aber wenn Geld gespart werden kann :q

Jigheads kosten beim Laden vor Ort 1,5€ das Stück. Bei Tommi im laden nur 35 Cent. Deswegen hatte ich auf einen ähnlichen Preisabfall gehofft #q

Und als Controller muss man immer an das Geld denken.

aber vielen Dank

mfg fabian


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin Moin ,
klar wenn gespart werden kann bin auch ich dabei aber so richtig kannste die beiden Buttlöffeln nicht vergleichen . Sind sehr unterschiedlich wie ich finde was Form, Material, Dicke betrifft . Hab in meiner Kiste Buttlöffel von Sven die sind bestimmt 8 Jahre und älter . Sehen noch TOP aus . Hatte auch mal welche der günstigerne Sorte da waren schnell von den Steinen klein Dellen drin und auch die Farbe platze ab . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reisender (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Hab in meiner Kiste Buttlöffel von Sven die sind bestimmt 8 Jahre und älter . Sehen noch TOP aus . Hatte auch mal welche der günstigerne Sorte da waren schnell von den Steinen klein Dellen drin und auch die Farbe platze ab .
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael



Du armer....kommst du nicht zum Angeln #d #d

8 Jahre.....da können die ja auch nicht fangen, denn die haben doch schon Spinnweben angesetzt..#h

Son Löffel von Sven, der muß laufen bist er sich auflöst !!  

Soweit ich weiß, presst er die Löffel mit 8 Tonnen.....und die Quallität ist schon oft nach gemacht doch nie erreicht. :vik:

Und so soll es auch bleiben......kauf dir die Löffel, und du brauchst dir keine sorgen zu machen. #h#h #h


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin Moin junger Mann ,


Reisender schrieb:


> Du armer....kommst du nicht zum Angeln #d #d
> 
> 8 Jahre.....da können die ja auch nicht fangen, denn die haben doch schon Spinnweben angesetzt..#h
> 
> ...



ist die letzten 12 Monate weniger geworden wegen Bandscheibe und Knie aber ansonsten sind die Buttlöffel im Dauereinsatz gerade vom BB und vom Kleinboot/Kleinkutter aus . Heißt ja nicht umsonst : ohne Buttlöffel geht der Micha nie ans Wasser . Testergebnis letztes angeln kurz vor der Knie OP im Juni : 50 für Löffel davon meiner einer 45 und 10 mit anderen Montagen ( waren 2 Mitangler ) .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## floxfisch (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin,
also die hier 
http://server3.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=23B2 
sind zwar nicht so gut wie das Original, aber funktionieren auch tadellos. Bei schlechtem Wetter bzw. aufgewühltem Wasser kann man auch ein wenig mit den Farben experimentieren.
Sind allerdings auch wirklich etwas anfällig, verbeulen mit der Zeit und die Farbe verabschiedet sich dann auch irgendwann. Halten aber lange genug um sich die Kosten quasi wieder reinzuangeln. Es gibt aber auch nur die 30gr Modelle für unter 4 Euro, war auch mal günstiger wenn ich mich recht erinnere.....muss man durch.

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## smartmouth (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

flox : check doch deinen link mal


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Du musst links auf Buttlöffel klicken, der Javashop der GT ist leider nicht so leicht zu verlinken.


----------



## kaizr (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Jo vielen Dank.

Kommen wir aber direkt noch zum nächsten Problem. Wo bekomme ich Fluo Perlen in 8mm zu einem vernünftigen Preis?

Bei meinem Händler vor Ort kosten 6 Stück 2,15 € und das ist einfach nur übertrieben


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Ebenfalls GT 25 Stück 3€


----------



## smartmouth (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

ay ay,  got it


----------



## BB-cruiser (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Der gute alte Fz Blinker ist geiler als so ein Löffel


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> *Der gute alte Fz Blinker ist geiler als so ein Löffel *


 


Es geht ja auch nicht um "Geilheit",sondern um die Buttlöffel
von Sven.:m
Habe ihn übrigens angeschrieben um auch welche zu bestellen.Leider keine Rückmeldung..
*Sven hat sich soeben gemeldet.*

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## floxfisch (14. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin zusammen,
falls jemand vor hat die Löffel bei der GT zu bestellen würde ich damit erst mal warten. Leider ist der Inhaber vor ein paar Tagen verstorben und nun muss man erst mal sehen wie es mit dem Laden weiter geht.

Gruß
floxfisch

PS: Jo das verlinken von manchen Shops funktioniert leider nicht bis runter zu den Artikeln, aber über die Suche findet man die Löffel schnell.


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

und wenste jetzt keinen Löffel kriegst dann nimmste halt ...na Jürgen was? ..... Fz richtig.


----------



## pehaba (14. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Eigentlich sollte jedes gut sortierte Angelfachgeschäft hier im Norden Buttlöffel im Sortiment haben.  Bei Ronni´s (Lars) hängen die an der Wand und warten auf Aktion.


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Habe heute meine Buttlöffel von Sven bekommen.Waren 
wie bereits im Trööt erwähnt nicht billig,aber das wußte 
ich ja.:m
Aber nach dem auspacken bin ich dann doch erschrocken
und angep.....
Die Lackierungen sind allerbilligste China-Hinterhofarbeit.
Geliefert wurde silber(verm. Edelstahl),rot,schwarz und gold.
Bei allen lackierten Löffeln (5 Stück) war bereits der Lack zum Teil abgeplatzt.
In meinen Augen für das Geld eine Verarschung.Zumindest
weis ich jetzt,wo ich nie mehr kaufe.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## JerkerHH (18. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin, 

www.dieangler.de

www.gummitanke.de

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## everode10 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Hallo zusammen!
Da will ich mir doch auch gleich mal nen paar Löffel organisieren! 
Wie bietet ihr denn die Mundschnur beim "Buttlöffeln" an? Mit Schlauch, Fluoperlen, etc pp? Oder blank nur mit Haken? Und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr hinsichtlich der Farben gemacht?
Grüße Rouven


----------



## Rosi (22. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Der gute alte Fz Blinker ist geiler als so ein Löffel



Das glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Und kostet die Hälfte. Ob da ein Blei, ein Blinker oder ein Stein als Beschwerung am Vorfach hängt, ist den Platten Bannanno. 

Hauptsache es geht auf See ein wenig Strömung und der Watti stinkt schön.#h


----------



## Norbi (23. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin @All
Ich benutze zum Plattenangeln ausrangierte Pilker die ich Rot bzw.
Gelb lackiere.Das funzt TOP:vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



everode10 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Da will ich mir doch auch gleich mal nen paar Löffel organisieren!
> Wie bietet ihr denn die Mundschnur beim "Buttlöffeln" an? Mit Schlauch, Fluoperlen, etc pp? Oder blank nur mit Haken? Und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr hinsichtlich der Farben gemacht?
> Grüße Rouven



Ich bleib da ganz klassisch, 20cm Vorfach und einen relativ großen Wurmhaken guter Qualität (Owner oder Gamakatsu)


----------



## Wildshark (24. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Zum Thema werde ich dann auch ein wenig beitragen können!
Also als Vorfach nehme ich Amnesia 9,1 kg und VMC Haken Größe 2!
Dann noch Scoubidou Bänder ,Perlen und Spinnerblättchen!
Am Buttlöffel selber habe ich an einer Seite einen Wirbel befestigt damit ich die Vorfächer schnell wechseln kann!Die Vorfächer mache ich so ca. 20- 25 cm lang!

Habe da mal was vorbereitet oder wie heist es immer so schön!

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Hallo Thorsten,#h

schön bunt das Ganze.Bei mir kommt max. 1 Auftriebsperle dran.Habe mit dem ganzen Glitzerkram noch keine besseren
Fänge erzielen können,eher das Gegenteil.
Aber jeder halt nach seinen Erfahrungen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gluefix (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Moin, ein gewöhnliches Sargblei im richtigen Gewicht funzt genauso gut und ist deutlich günstiger . Lass die Mundschnur kurz, 15-30 cm reichen. Nur meine Meinung.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Rosi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Habe da mal was vorbereitet oder wie heist es immer so schön!
> 
> Gruß
> Torsten



Moin Bastelfreund Torsten, da hast du fast alle Register gezogen. Angelst du vom Boot aus?

Mit den Spinnerblättchen hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen. Die haben einen dollen Einzug und bei deiner relativ langen Mundschnur wird sich das vertüdeln beim hoch holen.

Irgendwie sind mir Nachläufermontagen lieber. Auf dem Nachläufer können 15 kleine Perlen sein, oder nur eine. Aber keine sich eindrehenden Spinnerblättchen. (Ich rede vom Boot!, nicht vom Brandungsangeln)
Soo doof wie wir denken sind die Fische nicht. Die merken auch ohne zusätzliche Druckwelle, daß sich dort hinten ein Watti ringelt. Man muß die Montage nur alle 5 Min ein wenig bewegen, also 2-3 Kurbelungen anbringen.

Zum Brandungsangeln finde ich das viel zu viel Behang, Seebrücke wäre oki.


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Hallo,

was ist von diesen Buttlöffeln zu halten ? klickmich


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



erblade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was ist von diesen Buttlöffeln zu halten ? klickmich


 


Die kann man bestimmt genauso weit wegwerfen wie die,die
ich mir gekauft hatte.:m
Hast du schon mal die Versandkosten gesehen?Dafür kannst
du mit Hermes das zig-fache Gewicht versenden.Aber packen
ist in "D" halt teuer.#q Vermutlich ist der Verdienst beim Versand höher als beim Verkauf.;+

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Wie ich gesehen habe hast du bei Sven bestellt. Der hat "nur" silber und Messingfarbe im Angebot, bei den Ebaydingern würde ich mir mehrere Farben aussuchen und dann währen die Versandkosten auch nicht mehr so gigantisch.

Oder doch auf bewährtes zurückgreifen und bei Sven bestellen ... hmhm


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Die Farbe ist doch das erste das nach ein paar Stunden Angeln die Biege macht, meine BL (auch von Sven) sind mittlerweile alle blank fangen aber trotzdem 

Ich würde von ein paar Gewichte variieren, damit man auch bei etwas mehr Strömung gut runter kommt.

Schlanke leichte Pilker haben es aber bei vergessenen BL auch gut getan,
http://www.koenig-pilker.de/shop/artikel.php?K_ID=68&rubrik_ID=89

Vorteil hier ist der Schnelle Wechsel von Mundschnur auf Drilling wenn 
man mal schnell einen aktiven Dorschschwarm abfischen möchte.


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Alles klar, da werd ich mir ein kleines Set bei Sven bestellen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



erblade schrieb:


> Wie ich gesehen habe hast du bei Sven bestellt. *Der hat "nur" silber und Messingfarbe im Angebot,* bei den Ebaydingern würde ich mir mehrere Farben aussuchen und dann währen die Versandkosten auch nicht mehr so gigantisch.
> 
> Oder doch auf bewährtes zurückgreifen und bei Sven bestellen ... hmhm


 



Sven hat auch rot und schwarz geliefert.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## erblade (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Danke für die Info, da werd ich gleich gezielt nachfragen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Buttlöffel von Sven bekommen.Waren
> wie bereits im Trööt erwähnt nicht billig,aber das wußte
> ich ja.:m
> Aber nach dem auspacken bin ich dann doch erschrocken
> ...


 


*Der Fairness halber !!!*

Ich habe mich ja recht deutlich über die Qualität der erhaltenen Ware geäußert.
Heute morgen hatte ich von Sven eine nicht bestellte
Sendung im Briefkasten.Der Inhalt waren 4 Buttlöffel ohne
Berechnung aus anscheinend neuer Produktion.Die zuvor von
mir bemängelte Lackierung war makellos,und auch die Bohrungen für die Sprengringe sind nun vernünftig ange-
bracht.Bei der ersten Sendung mussten die Sprengringe so weit aufgebogen werden,dass der Halt des Wirbels nicht völlig gewährleistet war.Auch dieser Fehler ist ausgemerzt.

Fazitiesmal eine gute Ware zum angemessenen Preis.#6
Kulanz wird auch vom Kunden belohnt.

*Danke!!! *

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## GraFrede (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin Bastelfreund Torsten, da hast du fast alle Register gezogen. Angelst du vom Boot aus?
> 
> Mit den Spinnerblättchen hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen. Die haben einen dollen Einzug und bei deiner relativ langen Mundschnur wird sich das vertüdeln beim hoch holen.
> 
> ...


 
Würde gerne mal mit Dir/Ihnen zum Angeln fahren.|rolleyes


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (6. März 2011)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Mal ne Frage... alle reden hier von den Buttlöffeln von Sven und dass diese so gut wären...

aber wer ist Sven???


----------



## AndreasG (6. März 2011)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Das ist Sven.
Hab grad gesehen das er keinen Shop mehr betreibt.

Buttlöffel bekommt man aber auch hier.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Platten-Jäger (8. März 2011)

*AW: Buttlöffel kaufen, aber wo?*

Also ich habe noch eine kleine Sammlung von Buttlöffeln in verschiedenen Farben ( rot , gelb -rot  , silber und messing  , alle in 30 Gr . ) die ich nicht mehr fische. Das einfache schlanke Olivenblei mit ein paar Perlen  in der Mundschnur und geringer Auftriebskraft haben sich sogar als fängiger erwiesen. Der Watti muss dabei fast schweben und langsam aufsetzen, das funzt richtig. Ob Buttlöffel oder nicht ist da wohl doch eher geschmackssache.
Werde die kleine Sammlung demnächst an geeigneter Stelle  anbieten.
mit sonnigem Gruß
vom Plattenjäger


----------

